# EnneagramQuiz.com Results: 5w6, 3w2, 1w9



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Quiz Source: http://www.enneagramquiz.com/results.php

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your tritype is 5w6, 3w2, 1w9.

5: The Investigator
6: The Loyalist

3: The Achiever
2: The Helper

1: The Reformer
9: The Peacemaker

In enneagram theory, you have 

One type for how you *relate to the world* (either 8, 9, or 1) *1w9*
One type for how you *think* (5, 6, 7) : *5w6*
One type for how you *see yourself* (2, 3, 4.) *3w2*
Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: 

This is how you think:
*


*Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. *
.
Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. 
.
To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. 
.
It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. 
.
Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight (The Challenger). 
.
When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven (The Enthusiast). 
.
Y*ou are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six.* 
.
*This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

*
*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: 

How you see yourself:*
.

*Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success*. 
.
Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. 
.
Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. 
.
Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. 
.
When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six (The Loyalist). 
.
When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine (The Peacemaker). 
.
*You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.*


*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 1 with a 9 wing: *

*How you relate to the world:
*


*Type One individuals have a very finely tuned sense of right and wrong, and they chart the course of their lives by following a righteous path. *
.
This doesn’t have to be religious… it can be any set of principles that the Type One finds ethical. 
.
Ones are perfectionists, often setting high standards for themselves and others. 
.
Type One may very well be the most noble type in the Enneagram. 
.
When a Type One is in a state of growth, they become excited and joyous like a Seven (The Enthusiast). 
.
When a Type One is stressed, they become emotional and overwhelmed like an unhealthy Type 4(The Individualist). 
.
*You are a Type One with a Nine wing, which means that the righteous traits of a Type One combine with the peaceful nature of the Type Nine to create a very idealistic personality.*

*Some words that describe you:* principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, ambitious, driven, adaptable, energetic, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------

